# Training, gym, work out ...



## SergeD (Jan 2, 2011)

In the 2011 resolution thread http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19288 some people mention they wish to back to training. It is what I have done in June after 8 years of not moving my butt. I'd like to tell people here that it's by far my best move in 2010. June to August have been terrible even if I managed to not run faster than a turtle for 6 Km 3 times a week. Lot of injuries to knees, ankles and calves made my life miserable. My pride as a respectable marathon runner (2:57 in 1987) suffered from been left in the dust by the young runners. A couple of times my body has to rest for a week to keep all the bones together.

But since September jogging is my Zen meditation where I just run and breath. It's also my desktop where all things are placed in my mind. I'm smart enough to not push over my limits and just enjoy the moment. All in all it's not a leisure it's now part of the composition process. 

Well, It's all I have to say about training (F.G) 

SergeD


----------



## johan25 (Jan 2, 2011)

You're right Serge, exercising/eating habits are very important, especially for composers who do all their work sitting, drinking lots of coffee/soda's etc.

Just start your day with some exercise, maybe some relaxation/meditation in the afternoon. Drink lots of water and a fruit of two daily, take a multi vitamin, small steps, It can do real wonders to your health and creativity.

Cheers


----------



## SergeD (Jan 3, 2011)

You are right on johan25 about eating habits which is the basic key and a weight headroom bonus for Christmas parties  

You are right chimuelo, any kind of exercize may be good for sure. I guess chasing a soccer ball is like chasing a hockey puck and I loved to death playing hockey in my youth. You also used the magic word "fun" which is the way to fight against the worst ennemy called "Tomorrow I'll do it". 

Books or plans or schedule to reach some goals are not part of my training. Having enough discipline to make move the body X times a week by any means is not as easy as it appears. As I said it's my best decision in 2010 and it's what I wish for people here for the coming year.

SergeD


----------



## rgames (Jan 3, 2011)

Exercise is good for your heart but unless you're a professional athlete or *extremely* inactive it's mostly useless for weight control. Weight is dictated mostly by diet.

My wife and I used to discuss (argue?) that point, then Time magazine did an article that said the same thing and suddenly she believed it. Sheesh...

The trouble I have with exercise is that it's mostly so boring - I don't have the mental toughness to stay on the elliptical machine for an hour. It really has to be some type of sport for me. Preferably one with a beverage cart 

rgames


----------



## johan25 (Jan 3, 2011)

You could also try some yoga breathing techniques

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAzzv5ytXZQ


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a Masters swimmer. It's great exercise as we age, since it doesn't harm the knees and ankles. There are many competitive swimmers age 70 and above. (In fact, here's my previous coach, setting the 50m Butterfly record for 70-74 year olds: http://vimeo.com/6542678 - with my score.)

You don't have to be a record holder to swim Masters. The name is unfortunate. You don't have to master anything to join. As long as you can swim a few laps in a row, you can participate. A good coach will accommodate all ages and skill levels. It's good to know the four strokes and flip turns, but you don't need to. I know many budding triathletes who just do freestyle and open turns.

Most any club with a pool offers adult lessons, which I highly recommend. I see too many people practice poor form lap after lap. It's much better to learn form mentally and then train.

If you prefer self-training, I recommend starting with this book: http://www.amazon.com/Total-Immersion-Revolutionary-Better-Faster/dp/0743253434/ref=sr_1_1 (http://www.amazon.com/Total-Immersion-R ... ref=sr_1_1)

FWIW, I weighed 235 when I started swimming regularly, and (before the holidays and an unrelated injury) I'm down to 185. Diet and exercise are both important.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 4, 2011)

rgames @ Mon Jan 03 said:


> Weight is dictated mostly by diet.



Move more , eat less and avoid the big fat meat. 

Swimming is probably the best + the less injuring activity to keep the good shape. Biking, which I love, is also great. 

SergeD


----------



## wst3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mike you are a gem!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 4, 2011)

Another good thing about exercise is that it pumps blood through the brain, which can help keep you sharp. And that sharpness will help you remember to use protection before you enjoy "the third benefit."


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 4, 2011)

> Unless you're the lazy "lie on your back" type lover, which I don't recommend anyway



What kind do you recommend?


----------



## Hal (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to say that it have been a year now and i am trying to get back to gym,working habits is keeping me from doing anything,and it is becoming disgusting not being able to see the sun and eat well !
Finally i am back,easy and slow,makes a big psychological and mental difference !


----------



## SergeD (Jan 5, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jan 04 said:


> The third (often forgotten) benefit is that after you've buffed up, it will be easier to find girls willing to have sex with you. This, of course, means even more calories getting burned. Unless you're the lazy "lie on your back" type lover, which I don't recommend anyway.
> 
> The fourth benefit for burning calories occurs when the husband of one of these girls unexpectedly comes home early, and you learn just how fast you can sprint. The good thing about this is that the calories burned during this escape equal the calories in the beer you'll drink that night as you tell this story to your buddies. Win-win!



LOL I see now why I lost 20 pounds last week...

wst3 you put the best argument on the table when saying it's a fantastic way to manage stress. When you are physically strong events like economic crisis have much less impact on your mind because you feel you can face all possible events in your life.

SergeD


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 5, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jan 04 said:


> > Unless you're the lazy "lie on your back" type lover, which I don't recommend anyway
> 
> 
> What kind do you recommend?


It depends on the woman, of course, since they all have their own tastes. For instance, your wife really seems to like . . . well, this isn't really the place for me to discuss such things, so I shouldn't go into detail. Suffice it to say, though, that that trapeze she had installed isn't really for her yoga, like she told you it was.


----------

